# ohh my siiick so sick



## skunkskunk (Jun 11, 2009)

so, for the past few days i have been VERY sick. 
my friend is startin to get worried and im just looking for releif, im desprate. we have to go on tommorow and im not better then we have a big issue
every time i try to stand up my head starts to pound, my face gets very hot and cold at the same time (what i would imagine a really bad hotflash feels like), my ears ring so loud, and my eyes see noting but bright sparkly dots all after being on my feet for only 30 secs. if i stand up for too long then it makes me throwup.
my body keeps trying to puke about every 15 mins and theres constant horrible nausea. i dont have a temperature or anything, in fact, im constantly freezing
i dont know what i did to get this sick at all, but i really need some advice and some tricks that will just make my stomach stop churning. or a way to simmer down the vommiting. anything
please help


----------



## pillowtron (Jun 12, 2009)

oh wow. I have no idea what that would be..but I remember back in 7th grade whenever someone had bad nausea they would give us concentrated coke syrup... something about coke making the stomach feel better for some reason... maybe lift a few cokes and let them go flat, then drink them slowly. 

Thats really the only advice I'd have...You sound pretty sick =[ feel better.


----------



## pillowtron (Jun 12, 2009)

oh yeah..swine flue, i didnt even think about that...


----------



## Angela (Jun 15, 2009)

Definitely time for you to make a little trip to the ER if you haven't already, I'm hoping that you already have before I saw and responded to this post. Let us know how your doing if you can.


----------



## skunkskunk (Jun 15, 2009)

so i went to a free clinic.
the thing is that they acted real pissy and said that there was really nothing they could do and acted like a was faking or somthing.
then the took a piss test which really ticked me off. but i got to sleep there over night and so did my buddies, the next day we left with me still sick.
its been like a week and ive lost like 7lbs, im not pukeing anymore unless im on my feet too much, im just real shakey and tired. theres another clinic im going to tmro that can probably help. i have no cash and no med help or anything so im tryin to stick to free clinics ya kno.
but im confident that im gonna get better!


----------



## Mike Legend (Jul 2, 2011)

you might want to evaluate your diet maybe you are not getting enough of something or too much of something else


----------



## Dishka8643 (Jul 4, 2011)

All of those symptoms are pretty consistent with Lyme disease...
Did you get hit in the head at all in the past month or so?
Could be a concussion or something brain related.

In any case, it sounds serious, and if you've been sick this long, it's probably not going to go away on it's own.

Just go to an ER. Owing money is better than being dead.


----------



## LeeevinKansas (Jul 4, 2011)

ive had this happen to me many times before, and a number of things can cause it.

first off, check all over your body for any kind of swollen bump. Some of what you say are things I have experienced frequently with staph.

2nd you might not be getting enough magnesium. if you throw up alot, and you cant keep food down, the body will lose magnesium, and if you keep it up, its fatal (my ER experience a few months ago taught me that) . It causes extreme nausea (in otherwords if your feeling that get to an ER quick!)

third as someone else said, your body might be lacking in minerals, but it sounds to me like your not getting enough water. drink more water. at least 2 liters a day. especially if your moving around alot. youd be surprised by the amount of people who dont drink enough water while traveling, and are stupidly unaware thats whyre theyre fucked up. honestly you sound like you have dehydration problems. that couple with the constant vomiting is a sure sign of magnesium loss.


----------



## Desperado Deluxe (Jul 25, 2011)

Ginger to stop vomiting
eat some antibiotics like garlic to help your body heal. raw is most effective.
berries are something people don't get very often but they are very good for your blood and will help you heal from almost any illness.


----------

